# Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging



## zandermouse (6. September 2008)

Hallo Big Gamer,
für mich ist speed jigging ein Tuch mit sieben Siegeln
und gleichzeitig die aufregendste Art zu angeln überhaupt.

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich alles, was hierzu im Internet veröffendlicht wird. Selbstverständlich gehört die Stella 10000 und entsprechend seriöses Gerät bereits zu meinem Arsenal. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einmal Gelegenheit diese Art des Angelns auszuprobieren. Eine schweißtreibende Sache, die wie ich finde, keine Diskussion darüber zuläßt, ob das Angeln nun ein Sport ist, oder nicht. Ich kann mir heute schon Speed- Jigging als Olympiadiziplin vorstellen. 

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe, welche Jigs auf welche Spezies erfolgreich sind, habe ich mich mit allem eingedeckt, was der Markt so hergibt.
Dazu gehören Butterfly Knife Jigs der Firmen Shimano, Daiwa und Williamson, Diese haben jedoch eines gemeinsam,sie sind gerade und nicht gebogen, wie Norwegenpilker.

Aus dem Internet kenne ich verschiedenste Diskussionen über Jigs, die aber vor allem Nordamerika betreffen. Da schwören Angler auf hammered Diamond und TADY Jigs,
die besser Tune fangen sollen, als der ganze Schrott aus Japan. Dann wiederum lese ich Berichte hier im Bord, dass Kollegen mit Dieter Eisle Pilkern Dog tooth tuna
überlisten konnten.
Auf den Philippinen wurde mir erzählt, das meine Jigs aufgrung ihrer Messerform keine
Fische fangen, da sie beim Absinken keine Schwimmbewegung vollführen.
Auf Bilder in einem Angelshop in Manila, habe ich Fänge von Amberjacks gesehen,
die mit schlanken Jigs gefangen wurden. 
Jetzt bin ich ein bischen verwirt und bitte Euch 'mal zu erzählen,
mit welchem Jig Ihr Wo WAS gefangen habt. 
Habt Ihr ein Echolot benutzt oder habt Ihr Eure Jigs einfach ins Blaue geschleudert ?
Mich würde insbesondere Interessieren, wer schon mal beim nächtlichen jiggen Oilfish
oder Schwertfische gefangen hat.

|uhoh:Vielleich werde ich geholfen. 
Grüße von der Elbe,
gehe jetzt auf Zanderpirsch


----------



## Wollebre (6. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

wenn du schon das ganze gerät hast, schlage ich vor mit angelvereinen in thailand, indonesien etc. kontakt aufzunehmen.
was jigs betrifft, variieren die farben nach anpassung an das gewässer wie auch gewicht von angeltiefe and strom abhängig ist. nachdem kontakte stehen, günstigen flug raussuchen und wech. aber vorher noch zwei monate in der muckibude kräftig trainieren, jiggen ist mehr als schweißtreibend und abends bekommste sonst die arme kaum noch mit dem bierglas hoch.


----------



## serviola (7. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Relativ einfach. 

Center Balanced Jiggs trudeln beim absinken und bringen bereits dort Bisse. Sie können auch weniger anstrengend weil langsamer gefischt werden, auch beim aufholen.

Rear balanced Jiggs musst du aufgrund ihrer Hecklastigkeit extrem schnell bewegen und gelten technisch bereits überholt. 

Der Trend geht hin zu Soft Jiggs, da offensichtlich eine Menge Angler ihre Stecken wegen Erfolglosigkeit und schneller Ermüdung erst garnicht mehr in die Hand nehmen.

Ja, es können ganz schön lange Durststrecken werden, ging mir nicht anders.

Farben, orientiere dich am Nahrungsangebot wie Hornhechte, Gambas usw.. Die Form ergibt sich aus der Gewichtsverteilung zwangsweise, duch einseitige koncave Schli9ffe erhält der Jigg seine Bewegung, was auch einer Krümmung gleich kommt.

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## zandermouse (7. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Hallo big Gamer,

Erst einmal Danke für die ersten
Antworten. Ich habe eine Auswahl meiner Jigs
fotografiert und die Bilddatei hier beigefügt.
Die schlanken Williamson- Jigs will ich auf
Amberjacks einsetzen. Im Internet finden sich
Bilder von gefangenen Amberjacks, denen hängen
meistens Williamson Bentos Jigs im Maul.

Von den Daiwa-Jigs weiß
ich, dass damit in Nordamerika Yellowfins gefangen
werden.
Meine Strategie sieht folgendermaßen aus:

1. Offshore-Jiggen

Dazu fange ich erst Tintenfische, weil die an
meinem Reiseziel leicht in großer Stückzahl gefangen
werden können. Danach chumming um eventuell Oilfish 
hochzulocken, oder sogar Tune. Die Jigs versuche ich
an die größe der Tintenfische anzupassen. Eventuell
stecke ich größere Jigs in Weichplastikköder(Tintenfischemitationen).
Ist dann wahrscheinlich kein Speedjiggen mehr, aber
mir ist vor allem wichtig zu spüren, wenn so ein Teil
einsteigt.

2. struktur-Jigging

Dazu brauche ich noch ein Echolot der Marke: preiswert.
Ich muss die Amberjacks nicht auf dem Echolot erkennen
können, aber ein Schiffswrack in 200m Tiefe sollte schon
auszumachen sein. Empfehlungen nehme ich dankend entgegen.

3. Wahoo- jigging

Ich schleppe so lange herum, bis der erste Wahoo beist
und dann wird gejigt. Falls ich beim trolling einen
Amberjack erwische, lasse ich den gehakten Fisch im Freiwasser,
in der Hoffnung, dass seine Kollegen im Beistand leisten. 
Da Wahoos gelegendlich in die Schleppbleie statt in die Köder
beißen, sieht der ideale Wahoo- Jig für mich so aus:
Dafür besorge ich mir die billigsten made in china- Jigs, die
ich auf ebay finden kann.

Was meint Ihr dazu, könnte eine dieser Strategien aufgehen ?

:kIch wäre überglücklich, wenn mal Jemand schreiben würde
mit welchem Jig er auf welche Fische erfolgreich war. 

Ein Jigger, der nicht jigt, jigt Nichts.

Gruß

von Einem, der auszog um das Jiggen zu erlernen.


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

liste dir modelle auf wenn ich ende nov. aus bali zurück bin.
hab alles zubehör bei meinem freund deponiert.
nur ein tip:kauf die jigs dort wo du angeln willst! die einheimischen wissen welche modelle, farben und gewichte man benötigt. hier eine angelladen leer kaufen hilft nicht weiter, nur der fluggesellschat wenn du sattes übergepäck bezahlen musst.
ausser ltu sind fast alle airlines wegen der kerosinpreise knauserig geworden und erlauben nur 20kg gepäck. bei 3-4 wochen urlaub kommt dann schon einiges an gewicht zusammen und der koffer wiegt auch schon 6-8 kg
im mai hab ich in jakarta für 8kg bei klm 376,00  usd übergepäck zahlen dürfen....
hier angaben über die besten beisszeiten in bali:
http://www.enafishing.com/bitting.html
p.s. schreib keine doktorarbeit über das jiggen, hinfliegen und loslegen#h


----------



## rauber83 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

also ich jigge in florida und louisana, keine ahnung inwiefern man das mit Asien vergleichen kann. ich fange vor allem mit dem flatsided butterflyjig grouper und snapper. die braunen die du bereits hast ist apropo meine lieblingsfarbe. teilweise fang ich auch blackfin tunas damit. am liebsten fisch ich aber mit den wiliamson jigs. vor allem auf ajs und tunas. hab aber auch schon snapper damit gefangen. ich muss sagen dass vor allem das jiggen an sich am wichtigsten ist. ich hab die erfahrung gamcht dass um so mehr du arbeitest um so mehr fängst du auch. das ist schon bei 40 grad in der sonne schwerstarbeit und manchmal hoff ich nur noch dass jetzt keiner mehr anbeisst. ich jigge eigentlich ruck-eine kurbeldrehung-ruck. so etwa 50 mal pro minute!
ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Chris26071 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Hi Zandermouse

Ich Angel seit 7 Jahren Big Game in Asien und  jigi jig schon seit 3 Jahren. Hauptsaechlich in Malaysia, Bali, Indonesien und Burma.

Allgemein ist das Jiggen efektiver als das Bottom fishen (am boden angeln) da man mehr Flaeche abdecken kann. Jedoch lohnt es sich ueberhaupt nicht im mitten vom Meer zu jiggen. Die Plaetze wo jiggen am effektivsten sind sind bei Drop Offs (Felsabhaenge) oder gesunkene Schiffe. Dort haengen die Grosen herum weils Futter dort gibt.  Dazu braucht man einen sehr guten Kaptain der das Boot genau so Ankert das dein Jig genau dort landet. Dann gibt es noch das drift jigging, wo das Boot entlang eines Hanges mit der Stroemung driftet. 
Da ist wichtig das dein Jig genu unter dem Boot ist und  nicht 50Meter weiter weg ist. Schnur sollte moeglichst gerade nach unten gehn.
Immer auf den Echo Sounder schaun wo die Fishe sind. Unten Mitte oder Oben. Ein guter Saptain sagt immer bei einer reinen Jigging Trip ueber die Lautspraecher wie viele Meter es sind bis zu den Fishen. Manchmal gibts keine Fishe, dan versucht man einen einen anderen Jig zu verwenden oder eien leichteren sodass es bischen nach ausen driften kann ,so an den Rand des Wracks zum Beispiel. Das ist dan Vertical Jigging. Manche Jiggen von Unten bis ganz nach Oben. Ist meiner meinung nach schwachsinn!! Nach aetlichen Jigging Trips hab ich bemerkt meine efektivste Methode ist ab und zu mal eine kleinen 1sec. langen stop und dann weiter jiggen. Meistens schnappen die genau beim stop zu. Manchmal, aber eher selten schnappen die zu wenn dein Jig am weg nach Unten ist. Deshalb immer wachsam sein ab besten die schnur ganz leicht mit Zeigefinger und Daumen halten. Wenn einer mal zugeschnapt hat, fuehlt sich meistens so an wie wenn der Jig wo steckengebliegen ist dann mal richtig hart weitermachen und 3, 4mal fest dran ziehen dann schnell eine kurbelumdrehung, Schnur wieder spannen und noch einen sodass der haken sich richtig durch alles bohrt und stecken bleibt. Das Kiefer von einem 30kg Dogtooth ist ziemlich Dick. Es ist wichtig drauf zu achten wo und was seine Ziele sind. dementsprechend verwende ich die Haken. 
Wenn ich auf dogtooth geh verwend ich meistens nur einen fetten Gamakatsu Tripplehook am ende vom Jig (3erhaken??!!) (Sorry kenn nur die ganzen begriffe auf English) Weil der Doogtoth beist zu und saugt seine Baeute nicht so rein wie ein Grouper zB.
Ich verwende am liebsten einen einzelnen Haken der breiter ist als der Jig (Schwer zu erklaeren aber wenn her Haken neben dem Jig haengt sollte mindestens die Spitze ueber die Kante vom Jig zeigen sodass der Fish am Haken haengen bleibt und nicht der Jig ihn aus dem Mund rutscht) mit einer Kevlar Schnur sodass der Haken frei herumhaengt. Wenn ein Grouper zuschlaegt und den Jig einsaugen will saugt er nur den Haken ein. Fuer das Jiggen empfehle ich entweder die von Gamakatsu oder die Sj41. 

Um bequem zu jiggen und so zu jiggen das sich der Jig schoen und echt bewegt muss das Material perfekt zusammenpassen.
Ideal sind schnelle Rollen wie z.b die kleinen Avet sx Modelle, Shimano Trinidad, Ocean Jigger, Shimano Stella, Daiwa Dogfight, Daiwa Saltiga, Accurate 665, Ryobi Aplause, Ryobi Zauber, Penn Slamer,....
Ruten darf nicht Laenger sein als 185cm ideal ist 175cm. Sollte fuers jiggen sein und auf die Hersteller angaben achten, manchmal stimmen die aber nicht 100%
Jigg weight 100-150 bedeutet maximal Gewicht des Jiggs ist 150g
Wenn einem das echt Spass macht ist es ideal sich Sets aufzubauen fuer die jeweilige Gram Klasse z.B
60-100g        12-15lb
100-150g       20-25lb
150-200g      25-35lb
200-250g      35-45lb
250-300g      45-60lb
300-450g      55-70lb
alles ueber 450g mach ich nicht mit weil das ist zu anstrengend und schadet nur das Material.
PE2-PE3 bedeutet die Rute ist fuer 20-30lb Schnur

Ideale Ruten sind: Tenryu Jigzam, Jigging Master Power Spell, Daiwa Monster Mesh, Abu Garcia Conolon,....

Wenn ich jiggen geh und ich weis das wir Jiggs verwenden werden von ca 80-250g nehm ich mir immer 2 Ruten und Rollen von der jeweiligen klassen mit die ich am haufigsten verwende mit z.B.
1 set fuer 80-100
2 sets fuer 100-150
2sets fuer 150-200 und
1 set fuer 200-250
Alle fix fertig und griffbereit

WEIL: manchmal gibts eine 15min lange feeding frenzy!! wo die fishe 15min lang auf alles zuschnappen was


----------



## Chris26071 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

F*** hab gerade den Rest ausversehn geloescht!

WEIL: manchmal gibts eine 15min lange feeding frenzy!! wo die fishe 15min lang auf alles zuschnappen was sie sehen und da zittert man so arg und ist voll von adrenalin dass man da keine 2 knoten binden kann.

Die Pe2-3 und 3-4 unterscheiden sich in 2 Gruppen die nie angeschrieben sind!!
Coastal:
Coastal Ruten werden in 30-80Meter Tiefen Wasser verwendet und sind bischen weicher als die Deep Water Ruten.
Deep Water:
Deep Water Ruten werden in Wasser ab 100m Tiefe verwendet und sind nach dem Griff die ersten 50 cm steifer und meistens mit noch ca 3 Lagen schnur und epoxy umwickelt sodass eine starken Backbone entsteht. Ein Fish der 10kg wiegt hat mehr Power in 120Meter Tiefe als in 30 weil im Tiefen die Dichte vom wasseer hoeher ist. Deshalb braucht man eine Rute mit einem starken Backbone und viel Power um den Fish vom wegschwimmen aufzuhalten

Schnuere zum Jiggen sind nur Braided Schnuere (Geflochtene) weil Mono sich zu viel ausdehnt.

Ich Binde immer eine 2,5x staerkere und 2x so lang wie die Rute  Mono schnur als die Haupt Schnur an die Haptschnur. 2x so lang wie die Rute sodass bei den letzten 2 Meter der Jig nicht aus dem Wasser fliegen kommt. Die Monoschnur nimmt auch den Schock auf und entlastet die Braided Schnur. Der verbindungsknoten sollte sehr gut sein!! Meine Regel, desto komplizierter desto besser! (Nicht immer) Dann einen Saltwater Ballbearingswivle (Salzwasser Kugellagerwirbel) und da dann einen Splitring drauf den man verwendert um den Jig auf den Swivle zu montieren. Dann haengt man noch beim Splitring einen Solidring ein an dem die Kevlar Schnur mit dem Haken montiert ist.
Haken haengt bei mir immer in der Mitte vom Jig oder bischen nach Unten. Wenn man einen langen Jig ab 15cm verwendet dann kann man 2 Haken auf der Laenge aufteilen.

Jiggen es gibt viele Methoden:
1) Ein kurzer ruck - eine Rollenumdrehung
2) Ein langer ruck - 2-3 Rollenumdrehungen
3) Rute unter den Axeln
4) Rute im Gamebelt

Es gibt viele verschiedene Jiggs.
Die mit dem Gewicht Oben Unten oder in der Mitte kann man verwenden wie man will, (WO ist auserdem oben oder unten??) Es aendern sich nur, wie es sinkt, ob senkrecht direkt nach Unten oder ob es flattert.
Die Schmalen duennen Jigs jiggt man normal, Schnell und 1 ruck - 1 umdrehung
Die eher Flacheren Tropfenfoermige Jiggt man mit einem langen zug nach Oben (ca 1,5meter) und laest die dann ein bischen zurueckflattern und dann wieder ein zug (sieht sehr atraktiv aus. Das flattern oder nicht flattern sieht man eh in klarem Wasser
Die Octopus Jigs die rund sind mit vielen Gumihaaren last man am Boden herumbouncen. Man kann die auch normal jiggen, macht aber keiner. Man laest die auf den Boden sinken und hebt sie dann ca. 1,5meter hoch und laest die dann wieder runtersinken und immer so weiter herumbouncen. Ist fuer Gruper und Snapper sehr effektiv. Die Octopus Jiggs gibts aber nur bis 150g, drueber kann man die eh nicht verwenden den da gehen die Gummihare nicht so schoen auseinander und flattern.

Fuer nachts emfehle ich Jigs die leuchten. Am besten Nachtjiggs in einer Schwarzen Box aufheben weil Sonnenlicht die Luminoese Schicht zerstoert. Nachts die Jiggs am besten mit einem alten auf Ebay ersteigertem Camera Blitz auflagen. 1x  blitzen ist genug

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, frag einfach.

MFG Chris


----------



## zandermouse (17. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Hi Chris, 

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Darstellung. Auf eine so
produktive Antwort habe ich gar nicht zu hoffen gewagt. 
In Deinem Beitrag wimmelt es nur so von nützlichen Tipps.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen so interessanten Artikel über das Jiggen in z.B. einer kommerziellen Angelzeitung gelesen zu haben. 

Da ich nicht auf einen reinen Jigging- Trip gehe, denn wir wollen doch nicht die jährliche Massen- Migration von Sailfish, Wahoo und Co.
verpassen, nehme ich nur 2 Sets + eine Rute in Reserve mit. 

Das müssten nach Deinen Angaben ein Set PE2-PE3 bis 240g Jigs und ein Set 45-60lb für Jigs bis 400g sein. Rollen nehme ich nur von Shimano.

Ich habe jedoch das Problem, dass der Echo- Sounder nur bedingt einsetzbar sein wird,
denn der Meeresboden fällt schnell auf 500m dann auf 1500m und schließlich auf 10000m ab. Deshalb werden wir meistens in der Nähe von FAD's jiggen. Es könnte
natürlich sein, das wir zufällig einen Baitball oder irgendwelche schwimmenden Objekte, die Fisch halten, entdecken. Auf Strukturen wird dennoch permanent geachtet werden. 

Interessant finde ich, dass Du den Wirbel direkt an den Splittring hängst. Dann ist das schwächste Glied in deiner Montage eben dieser Splittring.
Ich habe den Wirbel immer direkt an der Hauptschnur befestigt, an die andere Seite das Vorfach geknotet und das andere Ende des Vorfaches an den Solid- Ring gebunden.
Das hatte den Vorteil, das am Splittring nur der Jig hing, der sich mit einer Splittring- Zange in wenigen Sekunden austauschen lies.

|uhoh:Ist es für die Bewegungen des Jigs Wichtig an welchem Ende des Vorfaches
der Wirbel sitzt ? 

Aufgrund des Übergepäckes nehme ich nur leichte Jigs, die ein schnelles Absinkverhalten aufweisen, mit. z.B Turkey Slider, Mit den schweren Jigs
werde ich mich vor Ort eindecken müssen, obwohl das ein schlechter Kompromiss ist. Daher ist es für mich außerordentlich wichtig, nur Jigs 
mitzunehmen, mit denen schon sehr gut gefangen wurde. 
Welcher Jig ist Dein absoluter Favorit, ohne den Du nicht jiggen gehst ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (18. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

aus Erfahrung fangen nur die Jigs gut welche die Einheimischen benutzen. Die kennen am besten die notwendigen Gewichte und Farben. Sind in Asien auch viel preiswerter als bei uns. Um später nicht Übergepäck zahlen zu müssen die Jigs an Angelfreunde verkaufen oder verschenken oder wenn Du dort wieder hinfliegen willst, alles Zubehör was man hier nicht benötigt bei Freunden deponieren. Nur Rollen und Ruten wieder mitnehmen. So hab ich es gemacht und fliege im Okt mit leichtem Gepäck.
Was ich diesmal zusätzlich mitnehmen werde ist eine Bleigießform für 250/350g Bleie für das Grundangeln. Solch schwere Dinger konnte ich auf ganz Bali nicht auftreiben. Blei gibts jedenfalls in Autowerkstätten und einen Brenner billig im Hardware shop. 
Good Luck
Wolli


----------



## Chris26071 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Hi Zandermouse

Ich binde immer die Hauptschnur an das vorfach mit einem guten Knoten so erspar ich mir 2 Knoten und ein Wirbel wo noch mehr schief gehen kann. Einfach einen guten Knoten zum verbinden und die sache hat sich erledigt. Wenn ich weis das die Chancen gros sind ein Jig zu verlieren dan las ich sogar den Wibel weg und bind mir nur einen Solid Ring Drauf mit einem Split Ring. Wenn ich alles verlier was nicht selten vorkommt weil ein Fish die Schnur an den Felskannten oder am Wrack Zerschneidet verlier ich nicht einen teuren Salzwasser Wirbel mit Kugellager. Finde wenn man zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur noch einen Wirbel hat das es mehr wiederstand im Wasser beim sinken fuehrt was nicht gut ist. 
Wegen deinem Material, jeder faengt so an mit einer Rute die Alles koennen sollte.

Jiggs die ich immer dabei hab, Schwer zu sagen, kommt drauf an wohin ich geh. Wiso wuerde ein Fish ein hell orangenes oder pinkes Jig essen?? 
In letzter zeit sind aber die Octopus jiggs sehr begaehrt fuer Costal Jiging wo das Wasser max 100m tief ist. Da muss man aber die Haken updraden. 
Die Jiggs gibts aber nur max 150gram deshalb haben wir alle auf 12-20lb Schnur und leichte Ruten aufgeruestet um bei starker Stroemung die Jiggs zum Boden bekommt. Dicke schnur = Viel Wiederstand
Oefters fangen auch die haeslichsten jigs Fishe. Manchmal ist sogar nur ein Glitzender Haken genug.

MFG Chris


----------



## Wollebre (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Japanese Style, speed oder power jigging*

Hallo Zandermaus,
geh mals ins http://www.big-game-board.info/index.php?page=Index
dort findest Du viel interessantes über das Jiggen.


----------

